# Chicken can barely walk - any idea what's wrong?



## susan_1981 (Sep 8, 2008)

I think my chicken is about 3 years old. Recently she's been limping. I actually didn't realise how bad it was as my husband usually looks after them. I posted a video showing how bad she is which is here






I've heard that chickens can have strokes. Could it be that? We've checked her feet to see if we can see anything but it looks completely fine. Please excuse how scraggy she looks, we actually just gave her a warm bath as we heard this can help so she was still a bit wet in this video. I've now put a couple of bandages around her feet to see if that helps her. At the end of the video, it's like one of her legs has completely buckled underneath her. She's still eating, drinking and I'm pretty sure she is still laying eggs.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Have you spoken to your vet?
If not this would be my first call


----------



## susan_1981 (Sep 8, 2008)

No. The problem is we just cannot afford to take her to the vet plus I'm guessing as she's a chicken, would it not have to be a special kind of vet as I'm not sure I've ever seen a chicken in my local vets? We've just had to pay out a grand for a new boiler to be fitted plus with Christmas having just gone, money is so tight.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry but she's an animal like any other and you cannot just leave her in pain - if she needs to go to the vet, then she needs to go (and believe me I do get it, my heating's on the blink and I've paid out over £500 so far and we're not finished yet). 

Your usual vet would be your first port of call - they do see wildfowl much more often these days so should certainly be able to examine her / offer pain meds at a minimum


----------



## susan_1981 (Sep 8, 2008)

But when you have 2 children that need feeding, a mortgage that needs paying and you are already almost over your overdraft and therefore don't have any spare cash, sometimes it isn't an option. I would never ever want to see an animal suffering but I can't magic up money that I don't have. I don't get paid until the 20th.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

susan_1981 said:


> But when you have 2 children that need feeding, a mortgage that needs paying and you are already almost over your overdraft and therefore don't have any spare cash, sometimes it isn't an option. I would never ever want to see an animal suffering but I can't magic up money that I don't have. I don't get paid until the 20th.


But you are letting one suffer and, no matter what the circumstances, that's not acceptable.

Part of responsible pet ownership is ensuring that we're able to provide food, shelter AND medical treatment when they need it

However you do it (whether it's putting a few quid in a jar each week or a separate bank aco**** each month or having a credit card to fall back on) - you must be able to take them to the vet if they need it and make suitable provisions to cover this.

Have you asked your vet if you could take her any pay on the 20th (they might take a post dated cheque if it's covered with a guarantee card)?

If not, then you must contact an animal welfare organisation - You cannot just let her suffer for another 10 days!


----------



## susan_1981 (Sep 8, 2008)

Well that's all that I can do. Believe me when I say I would never leave her like this by choice but my children are my number 1 priority and if that means spending the money on food for them rather than a vet, that's what I HAVE to do. I am maxed out on my credit card so that's not an option and the only person who could potentially lend us the money has already lent us thousands so we cannot ask for anymore. We have had a few months of everything going wrong which is why we are in this financial situation. I'll call the vets tomorrow and see what they say.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

If you are struggling then maybe it's better for you to look for a bird rescue that can get the chook the attention she needs.
I understand money struggles, but sometimes we have to step up to the mark when our animals need us...and if that means handing them over to someone that can offer what you can't, then so be it.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Agree with what Stormy Thai has said, if you can't find the money then it would be best to take her to a sanctuary or rescue.

It is classed as an offence under the Animal Welfare Act to deny an animal veterinary care, so you are in effect breaking the law, sorry if that sounds serious, but it is fact.


----------



## susan_1981 (Sep 8, 2008)

I took her to the vets this morning (my mum paid). They do have a specialist bird vet there but he's typically on holiday for 2 weeks but saw the other vet.. He said that both her feet were very weak, one more so than the other. He also said her pelvis was very weak. Said it could be a virus - which if it is, then obviously puts our other chicken at risk - but, it was hard to concentrate too hard on everything he said as I had my 2 year old son with me who was getting fed up, but I think he said that chickens can get weakened pelvis. The outcome was that he could prescribe some pain meds but his gut feeling was that she would continue to get worse, or to have her put to sleep. So we had her put to sleep. So I feel quite sad but relieved that she's going to be out of pain now.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for the update - sorry that there was nothing that could be done but relieved she's not suffering anymore - RIP chook xx


----------



## Ayembee (Jan 1, 2020)

susan_1981 said:


> I think my chicken is about 3 years old. Recently she's been limping. I actually didn't realise how bad it was as my husband usually looks after them. I posted a video showing how bad she is which is here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could it be Marak's disease? I had lots of hens go down with this. It is imfectious and house etc all have tobe thoroughly sprayed. Only gotridof it when I had nohens for awhile and the infection died a death. It started with limping and then went worse. Just a suggestion....probably not


----------



## Ayembee (Jan 1, 2020)

Ayembee said:


> Could it be Marak's disease? I had lots of hens go down with this. It is imfectious and house etc all have tobe thoroughly sprayed. Only gotridof it when I had nohens for awhile and the infection died a death. It started with limping and then went worse. Just a suggestion....probably not


Sorry just read the rest of your post. Always sad when you lose one. They are characters not just 'hens'


----------

